# TCS T1 decoder and Keep Alive 2



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Can anyone help with wiring the KA2 and TCS T1 decoder. I have tried everything and can't identify the DC -voltage on the T1. Only digram I found of a T1 has different components from mine.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

TCS probably have such instructions on their website.If not,email them.Can't be a better answer than from the horse himself.....


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

That's why I posted here. I checked their site and sent two emails with no response. 
Thanks


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Is your T1 different than the one shown on this page ? ....

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/mainnorth/alive.htm

A little over half way down, shows where to connect the Stay Alive.

Mark.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes mine is different. Mine has many more components. I have seen this image befor when I first started searching.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is a photo of mine


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I also found that TCS appears to have a newer version that has the extra KA2 wiring attached. I guess they want me to buy another T1. I just bought this one and didn't know there was a newer version. Looks like they know where the KA2 wires go I just wish they would tell me.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

See the bridge rectifier in your picture ? - the component with the "-" and "+" symbols on it ? Connect the negative lead of your Stay Alive module to the "-" terminal and the positive lead from your Stay Alive to your blue wire.

Mark.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes I see that. I will try that tomorrow! Thanks and I will let you know how it works!


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for info this worked great! I just wasn't sure what parts were what. That did it!
Thanks


----------

